# Shrimp disappeared



## koolaid235 (Oct 1, 2017)

I got 6 diamond blue neos Acclimated them slowly befor adding them I. After a day they all vanished. There is no Way they got eaten tank mates are small cardinals and ember tetra. Water parameters are 
Ph 6.0
Gh 6
Kh 1
Temp 24c
Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
It's perfict wtf is going on























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

A few things could have happened in my mind:

1, You have plenty of hiding spaces, and they've taken to the smallest crevices they could find, while de-stressing and acclimating to their new home. ( I only see about 1/2 of my small population at any given time, typically)

2, Somehow, they got sucked into the filtration.

3, They've found a non observable area and are hanging out there to avoid these huge predators staring through the glass. ( I dont think the shrimp will do that, but i know certain species of fish like their privacy and will take to areas you can't watch from.)

4, The fish ripped them apart and ate the pieces, Not sure if they'd do that, but i've been cautioned to be picky about shrimp partners, (Mostly because of a breeding goal)

5, Perhaps they have lost coloration due to stress and are blending in well. 


Just the things that came to mind first, but i'm no shrimp expert... Yet.

Best of luck, i really hope you find them.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Aquatic Athlete said:


> A few things could have happened in my mind:
> 
> 1, You have plenty of hiding spaces, and they've taken to the smallest crevices they could find, while de-stressing and acclimating to their new home. ( I only see about 1/2 of my small population at any given time, typically)
> 
> ...




Only other option than listed is they jump out somehow. They are probably in there just hidden


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolaid235 (Oct 1, 2017)

Aquatic Athlete said:


> A few things could have happened in my mind:
> 
> 1, You have plenty of hiding spaces, and they've taken to the smallest crevices they could find, while de-stressing and acclimating to their new home. ( I only see about 1/2 of my small population at any given time, typically)
> 
> ...


I have a spung over the filter they eat from it sometimes well hope there alive 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure that they did not jump out. Shrimp tend to "flick" rather than jump, and the general goal is to not leave the water, but to out-swim a potential diner. You have a lot of cover in there for them to hide in. You also just added them, so the entire tank has all sorts of goodies that they like to munch on. They may all be under the log munching away on the softer wood. they may be hiding in the plants nibbling on the biofilm, or chomping on missed bits of fish food. One thing I see, maybe, that is a concern. Is that a drop checker over on the left? It is yellow, which is high, and may very well indicate too much co2. The tank is pretty and the plants look happy, like "we get co2 and ferts" happy. If you are pumping a lot of co2 in there, they may have died and you just don't see the bodies. Have you checked *since* the disappearance the ammonia level?


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

Your tank appears to be open top. Check the floor of the surrounding area. You've got dark carpet, so they will definitely blend in. I've never had a neo escape myself, but they definitely can, especially if freaked out by the fish or shocked by new water conditions. They are definitely jumpers. I've had 3 Amano Shrimp disappear over the years, one of which crawled across the carpet in my room, somehow fell downstairs and ended up in my kitchen on the floor. To my utter astonishment, I just happened to find it still alive, but very dry, and yes, it survived to live a long happy life. They can easily climb up filters, cables, and decorations/plantlife (lost an electric blue crayfish this way, who ventured to the other side of the house, under the bed - creepy). 

It's also very possible that they're hiding under cover. But definitely check the floor, all over your house.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Turningdizzy said:


> I am pretty sure that they did not jump out. Shrimp tend to "flick" rather than jump, and the general goal is to not leave the water, but to out-swim a potential diner. You have a lot of cover in there for them to hide in. You also just added them, so the entire tank has all sorts of goodies that they like to munch on. They may all be under the log munching away on the softer wood. they may be hiding in the plants nibbling on the biofilm, or chomping on missed bits of fish food. One thing I see, maybe, that is a concern. Is that a drop checker over on the left? It is yellow, which is high, and may very well indicate too much co2. The tank is pretty and the plants look happy, like "we get co2 and ferts" happy. If you are pumping a lot of co2 in there, they may have died and you just don't see the bodies. Have you checked *since* the disappearance the ammonia level?



Yes they dont “jump” but you never know. Theres a lot of cover so most likely they are hiding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

> Yes they dont “jump” but you never know.


They have the capability to travel from Point A to a Point B in a very rapid motion, especially if frightened by fish. Jump/Flick/Propel/Leap. 

OP, btw you have a beautiful tank. I hope they're simply hidden in the tank somewhere.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Terminalance said:


> They have the capability to travel from Point A to a Point B in a very rapid motion, especially if frightened by fish. Jump/Flick/Propel/Leap.
> 
> 
> 
> OP, btw you have a beautiful tank. I hope they're simply hidden in the tank somewhere.




Lol i initially also said jump. But is more of a propel/flick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

H_C said:


> Yes they dont “jump” but you never know. Theres a lot of cover so most likely they are hiding.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, your right. Funny how things come across in text without the inflection, facial expressions, talking with the hands, etc. In retrospect, I should have said that they tend not to try and leave the tank. I have never observed one flick out of a tank, but I have had them flick out of a net when the net was lifted from the water. I acclimated some ghost shrimp once and they are by far the strongest "flick-er-out-er's" I have personally encountered. Had to pick quite a few up off of the floor. My fault though, I filled the acclimation container too full and it was too shallow and they were startled. Once they hit the tank, nobody left, they had it too good.
If that is a drop checker on the left, it is indicating higher levels of co2, which could be the cause for the missing shrimp. Have to wait for the OP to chime in on that.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Turningdizzy said:


> Yeah, your right. Funny how things come across in text without the inflection, facial expressions, talking with the hands, etc. In retrospect, I should have said that they tend not to try and leave the tank. I have never observed one flick out of a tank, but I have had them flick out of a net when the net was lifted from the water. I acclimated some ghost shrimp once and they are by far the strongest "flick-er-out-er's" I have personally encountered. Had to pick quite a few up off of the floor. My fault though, I filled the acclimation container too full and it was too shallow and they were startled. Once they hit the tank, nobody left, they had it too good.




Yeah ive had the same happen to me , they move pretty fast in a very short distance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Outside of what's already been said, you do have a couple parameters could be an issue for neos. 

GH is just barely in range, and if it's not made up of enough calcium, they will not be able to make properly. I'd bump that up a bit if you can.

pH is quite low for neos. If that's the lowest during injection, that might be ok, but if it's dropping even further than that... Could be quite hard on them.

Not that they can't handle the parameters as I keep my CRS in super not normal parameters, but it's something to think about.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If the shrimp are imports, then the water parameters might be ideal for them... even though they are Neos... -shrugs-


----------



## koolaid235 (Oct 1, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Outside of what's already been said, you do have a couple parameters could be an issue for neos.
> 
> GH is just barely in range, and if it's not made up of enough calcium, they will not be able to make properly. I'd bump that up a bit if you can.
> 
> ...


I just watched one molt thing is I am going to add CRS . My blue diamonds lived in a gh of 6 at the pet store 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolaid235 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have a GH of 6 because I want both neo and caradena neos are hardy and 6 is ok for them 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Except that 7 or 8 is preferred, as 6 is still considered a little too soft...


here's hoping they are all fine!


----------



## koolaid235 (Oct 1, 2017)

Guys I found them turns out there good at Hide and seek . They all came out at night

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

